# Ausergewohnliche Musik Instrumente



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2009)

_Hallo Liebe Buffed Community 


Ich Wollte euch alle fragen welche ausergewohnlichen Musik Instrumente ihr alle Kennt .


Ich kenne z.b nur 1 das is das Theremin

Und bin von dem Instrument Total Begeistert ^^





SO nun Postet bitte eure Ausergewohnlichen Instrumente ich weis das es einige gibt .

P.s wen einer denk das das Thread blodsin is dan soll er doch reporten und den Mod entscheiden lassen 

edit:Kleines Updat video noch dazu gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

Jaw Harp ftw!


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich kenne z.b nur 1 das is das Theremin


Interessantes Teil. War mir bis dato unbekannt.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben: Musizierende Tesla-Spulen sind doch auch was exotisches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (29. Oktober 2009)

die Nasenflöte 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtgZU80rUDo 

Hab auch son Teil einfach geil


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2009)

_DIe tesler Musik is ja ma knuller _


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

duuuuuuuuu rexo?
kannste ma icq on kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry für offtopic^^


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sry für offtopic^^


Post lieber außergewöhnliche Musikinstrumente. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic:
Didgeridoos finde ich auch sehr exotisch ... Gänsehauteffekt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Post lieber außergewöhnliche Musikinstrumente.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da fällt mir keins ein 
oder.....
zählen dudelsäcke als exotisch und außergewöhnlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2009)

_Kenne noch eins weis den namen aber davon nicht mehr :/

Ist so was wie ne Säge ^^

edit:@Lachmann Exotisch ja ^^ wegen Kopf schmerzen felling_


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so n dudelsack hat schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das erinnert mich an irgendein Gesicht von 'ner bekannten Katze ...


----------



## Tyro (29. Oktober 2009)

Find das einfach nur göttlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :

Metallica - Enter Sandman (on Kazoo)



mfg
Tyro


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Oktober 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> Find das einfach nur göttlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LoL, das hat wirklich was. "Beat Boxing" mal anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (30. Oktober 2009)

Hände



Oder eine Bass Geige die von 2 Leuten gespielt werden muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

das ist ein Oktabass -.-

tztztz

wagner hat solche früher benutz wobei der gute mann ja das orchester grundsätzlich umgestalltet hat er hat mehr Tubas integriert und wie gesagt den Oktabass so das vor lauter bass die wände gewckelt haben und das ohne verstärker, heute unvorstellbar


----------



## Maladin (30. Oktober 2009)

Instrumente für den Popo sind so nicht wirklich angebracht. Nicht das den Leuten hier das Frühstück wieder hochkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe den Beitrag entfernt. 

Wenn das Haar gestylet ist, kann man den Kamm auch missbrauchen.



Nicht schön aber selten.

/wink maladin


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

yay butterbrotpapier + kamm = perfektes kinderspielzeug XD

ich hab früher auf sowas tatsächlich einfach melodien hinbekommen :>

edit: kann mir jemand per PM den link zu diesem Popoinstrument schicken ich will das sehn :O war das ne ArsXXgeige? :>


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Gerade durch zufahl das hier gefunden




_


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gerade durch zufahl das hier gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das teil kenn ich^^ mit dem spielt n kerl öfters mal im sommer in nem park in zürich^^ muss mich ma informieren wos das gibt^^ finde das wirklich n sehr schönes instrument. sehr entspannend


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Hände


100% Fake. Entweder nachbearbeitet oder der hat was zwischen den Händen. Ma zu Galileo Fake Check schicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gerade durch zufahl das hier gefunden
> [...]
> _


Wirklich sehr schön. Sehr umfangreicher Klang. Wirkt wirklich entspannend ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (31. Oktober 2009)

Würd mir auch gern so ein Hang kaufen, aber wenn man sich mal anschaut wie schwer so ein Teil zu bekommen ist und wie teuer es ist, muss ich mir das nochmal kräftig Überlegen oder etwas mit der Anschaffung warten...


----------



## Maladin (2. November 2009)

Hier mal der Auftritt eines Tennisschläger-Hartgeld-Instrumentes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/wink maladin


----------



## Pucaacup (10. November 2009)




----------

